
Apple's plunge has cost Warren Buffett nearly $4B today - Varcht
https://www.cnn.com/2019/01/03/investing/warren-buffett-berkshire-hathaway-apple-stock/index.html
======
Finnucane
He'll be down to his last $80B or so at this rate.

